# Lunch in Kennesaw/Marietta area?



## Buck (Feb 17, 2007)

***Updated Again***


I know there are several of us in the area of Kennesaw and Marietta.  Any takers for lunch?  

As of now - Olde Towne Grille - Kennesaw - Thursday March 1st @ 11:30am

***IMPORTANT *** 

Okay, now head counts... This is what I have so far and if I need to add or remove anyone let me know. 

They have 1 single table that will seat 12.  If more than that we need a change in venue.  

Updated - Tue. - 2-27 - Anymore folks we'll need to move down the road to Hooters...


Likely:
Buck#4
DRB1313
SmokyMtnSnmoke
Al33
243Savage
Ta-Ton-ka chips
DanTroop2000
DaculaDeerDropper
Jim Thompson  


Possible:
BradM
ddavis1120
Buckbuster
tcoker


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 17, 2007)

There's a chicken joint near McCollum airport ........ I think it's called Hooters or somethin like that


----------



## Buck (Feb 17, 2007)

Know right where it is.  KSU Students work there too...   

Anymore???


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Feb 17, 2007)

Do it week after next 'cause I want to come but will be 'doin' Disney next week w/ my kid for winter break.


----------



## Buck (Feb 17, 2007)

243Savage said:


> I though I was supposed to start this thread.  Oh, never mind.   I've heard of that place.




243 after three days I finally gave up on ya...   

Seriously, if I had suggested this place many would have said I cheated cause it’s a 2-minute commute for me.  

SMS that date sounds good to me.  Not this Thursday, but next would be March 1st, is this correct?  If so, that works for me.   

Kennesaw Hooters - Thursday, March 1st. - 11:30am.  This date work for most others???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 17, 2007)

I may even try to slip by


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I may even try to slip by



Sure you will...


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 17, 2007)

I like chicken.


----------



## Buck (Feb 17, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> I like chicken.



You know your a redneck when two pickups pull up side by side in Sports Authority parking lot and swap deer kill stories and photos for an hour.     

"I likes chickin' too."  


Ohhh!... By the way 243, that 2-minute commute is round trip too...


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 17, 2007)

We can order 243's chicken so it will be ready for him, then iffin he can't eat it all in time we can finish it for him.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 18, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Sure you will...



hey its always possible!


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm game but --Mondays is the only day ever open for me so I'll watch and see what day you pick- ---BUT------ I'ts a GREAT idea


----------



## Buck (Feb 19, 2007)

Well???


----------



## Buck (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 20, 2007)

The food and the scenery are much better a half mile up the road at Ole Town.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 20, 2007)

ddavis1120 said:


> The food and the scenery are much better a half mile up the road at Ole Town.  Just my opinion.



Doesn't Jim live there?


----------



## Buck (Feb 20, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Doesn't Jim live there?


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 20, 2007)

Olde Towne Grille


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 20, 2007)

had to change my daily routine, but yeh Old Towne works


----------



## Buck (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea, Old Towne works for me too.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 20, 2007)

Does that make it unamanamus?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2007)

When you folks get the date, time and place nailed down I'll mark it on my retirement itenary if there is room.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 20, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I may even try to slip by


----------



## dutchman (Feb 20, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> had to change my daily routine, but yeh Old Towne works



Uh oh. He's already settin' y'all up. He's gona be a no show...



























...again!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Feb 20, 2007)

*Ding Ding Ding*



DRB1313 said:


> Olde Towne Grille



OTG gets my vote!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 21, 2007)

BTW, old towne will be slammed at lunch so yall either need to call ahead or someone get there early with a good head count


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 21, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> BTW, old towne will be slammed at lunch so yall either need to call ahead or someone get there early with a good head count



notice I said "yall" and "someone"


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 21, 2007)

If we stick with the 11:30 time we should be okay. Still a good Idea to give them a heads up.


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2007)

I will handle it with olde towne....  Is the date and time okay?  

Also, is it possible to set up a head count poll in this thread or is it to late?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 21, 2007)

i got the Southern Polytechnic State University in marietta. I am game to come. When are yall planning on doing it and where?


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 21, 2007)

OK,  Is it Thursday March 1st 11:30 Olde Towne Grille?


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2007)

As of now - Olde Towne Grille - Kennesaw - Thursday March 1st @ 11:30am.

***IMPORTANT *** 

Okay, now head counts... This is what I have so far and if I need to add or remove anyone let me know. 

They have 1 single table that will seat 12.  If more than that we need a change in venue. 

Likely:
Buck#4
DRB1313
SmokyMtnSnmoke
Al33
243Savage
Ta-Ton-ka chips
DanTroop2000
DaculaDeerDropper
Jim Thompson  


Possible:
BradM
ddavis1120
Buckbuster
tcoker


----------



## BradM (Feb 21, 2007)

*Lunch*

If I'm in towne. Get it. Great place to have lunch.


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok when and where is it at?


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2007)

243Savage said:


> Thursdays are bad for me.



You're no longer invited anyway.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 21, 2007)

by the way at what time are we planning on meeting


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2007)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> by the way at what time are we planning on meeting





> As of now - Olde Towne Grille - Kennesaw - Thursday March 1st @ 11:30am.



Hope this helps...    

Is it okay to add you to the likely list?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 21, 2007)

*Olde Towne..*

There's some Hot Babes that work there.. Blow's hooter's out of the water.. Wish i could make it, but i work Wed. and Thur. night next week.. 

   O'yea,  the foods not bad either..


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah add me to the likely list, but i will have to check my schedule for architecture presentations, I have to present my thesis proposal by next friday but they pick the date if something changes i will let you know


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2007)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> There's some Hot Babes that work there.. Blow's hooter's out of the water.. Wish i could make it, but i work Wed. and Thur. night next week..
> 
> O'yea,  the foods not bad either..



Yea, when I walked in the door yesterday the nice lookin' young ladies was the first thing I noticed.  Then I hear someone yelling my name from the bar area.  When I look over I see three perverts from High School sitting at the bar that are obviously regulars there.  

They may have 4 regulars from high school from now on.


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> So, What your saying is 4 regular perves from high school.  Don't be leavin out crucial info.



 Careful DRB...


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Feb 22, 2007)

*food*

I will be there.


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2007)

DanTroop2000 said:


> I will be there.



Gotch'a Dan...


----------



## DDD (Feb 22, 2007)

I had missed this thread!  I am in!!!

Who is this Jim Thompson guy?  Does he know how to hunt or fish?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2007)

DaculaDeerDropper said:


> IWho is this Jim Thompson guy?



He's the guy who won't be there.

More than likely...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 23, 2007)

there is a fine chance that I am going to try and make this one, possibly.

DDD, I only hunt, but dont shoot.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> there is a fine chance that I am going to try and make this one, possibly



Uh, gee, golly, yeah, OK.

Right, right...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 23, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Uh, gee, golly, yeah, OK.
> 
> Right, right...



I did leave an out didnt I?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2007)

Give me the location of Olde Town Grill. I will likely be coming North on North Cobb Pkwy. Is it on the left or right and near what intersection?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 23, 2007)

Al, its just north of chastain/mccaula airport on the right at Kennesaw Due west and 41


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I did leave an out didnt I?



...as is your custom.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey buck#4 i hate to do this but your gonna have to scratch me off the list for lunch. The schedule just came out for presenting our thesis proposals and I got picked for thursday at 10:00 so I dont think I am gonna be able to make it.


----------



## Buck (Feb 25, 2007)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Hey buck#4 i hate to do this but your gonna have to scratch me off the list for lunch. The schedule just came out for presenting our thesis proposals and I got picked for thursday at 10:00 so I dont think I am gonna be able to make it.



Okay...  Maybe next time we can schedule it better...


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm hungry.  Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Buckbuster (Feb 27, 2007)

I will try to be there. Exactly where is this place?


----------



## Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

Buckbuster said:


> I will try to be there. Exactly where is this place?



Okay, you're on the list and this should fill us up with our 12 people as far as I can tell...  Anymore we'll have to move down the road to Hooters...

Here's the Mapquest directions to Olde Town Grille in Kennesaw...  

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...+Pkwy+Nw&city=Kennesaw&state=GA&zipcode=30152


----------



## tcoker (Feb 27, 2007)

north on 41 just north of mccollum pkwy (airport) on the right. just before you get to the light @ kennesaw due west rd. I might be there.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 28, 2007)

I,m hungry. Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Buck (Feb 28, 2007)

Gettin' close!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2007)

yall might not believe this, but I had an appointment cancel yesterday and rescedule for today that will cause me to miss it today  .  Well Dutch will believe it


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> yall might not believe this, but I had an appointment cancel yesterday and rescedule for today that will cause me to miss it today  .  Well Dutch will believe it



I knew it!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I knew it!



I kinda did too


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, they told me you would get skeered to show your face.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 1, 2007)

OK, I have my boat ready and will dock at Old Town Grille about 11:30. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2007)

Boy, Dutch nailed this one didn't he...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Boy, Dutch nailed this one didn't he...



nail and hammer come to mind


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Boy, Dutch nailed this one didn't he...



It ain't real hard to predict what 'ol Jim'll do on these gatherings. He's got a pretty consistent track record.


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2007)

Reminder bump...  Be leaving here shortly...


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 1, 2007)

See Ya there.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Thanks Buck#4!!!*

You did good. 

I sure enjoyed meeting evryone. Great place for a Woody's gathering.

From left front around clockwise we have:
Buck#4, Ta-ton-ka chips, BradM, DanTroop2000, DaculaDeerDropper, Buckbuster, SmokeyMountainSmoke, me, and DRB1313.

Our waitress was Jamie, pictured with Buck#4 and our volunteer photographer for the group shot was uhhhhh,....... darn, I can't remember.  Anyway, she felt sorry for me and let me get my pic with her.  Thanks Laurie!


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2007)

It was a really good time and I thank everyone for attending…  Originally, I figured 4, maybe 5 people would attend so I was pleasantly surprised at the turnout and can’t wait to do it again…  

For the person that suggested Olde Towne Grille.  

Enjoyed it ya'll...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 1, 2007)

Laurie 

I was making pretty good headway with her until Al tells her he's a "Woody's Moderator"  - she dropped me like a hot potatoe. Thanks Al.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2007)

How come Art, uh, I mean Al is always in the pictures with the good looking women?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 1, 2007)

dutchman said:


> How come Art, uh, I mean Al is always in the pictures with the good looking women?



Exactly. They all keep falling for his Mod pick-up line.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Exactly. They all keep falling for his Mod pick-up line.



They all feel sorry for an old man is all it is.  I have that grandpa personna.  That twenty I slipped her helped a little too.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Buck#4, for putting this together.  It was a great time and I enjoyed meeting everyone.  We've certainly got to do it again.


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks Buck#4, for putting this together.  It was a great time and I enjoyed meeting everyone.  We've certainly got to do it again.



We'll do it again DRB good seeing you again...   

Maybe next time we can get Chips to schedule it at his restaurant of choice...  Notice all those $1 bills he had in his wallet?   

Hey, first time I've ever seen someone gladly lay down a $20 bill for a $7 hamburger and say "keep the change..."


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 1, 2007)

Speaking of $20 bills, I just found one in my pocket.  Maybe Al just thought he slipped HER the 20.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks Buck#4, for putting this together.  It was a great time and I enjoyed meeting everyone.



Everyone except 243Savage and JT, that is. They were no shows!


----------



## Buckbuster (Mar 1, 2007)

I enjoyed it, That was a nice place to meet. Good to meet other members in person.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 2, 2007)

man that place looks familiar


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2007)

Guys, I enjoyed myself it was nice to meet everyone, many of you have the perfect face for the internet or radio...      Including myself.   

I can't believe all that stuff ya'll said about JT?  A camoflouge thong?      in the deer stand?


----------

